# More piccies!



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL i can explain the pink jumper :lol: well i thought i was gonna get a bitch but i didnt so everything that gizzy has is pink lol! :lol:  

IM a lil angel!









Looking at mum









My fave toy!









Gizzy VS the toy dog WOOF!









Luv Kat n Giz x x x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww poor gizzy! lol hes a lil tranny! :wink: :lol:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, I feel bad for Gizzy, but that was really funny, Stephanie! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

awww cute, good job he cant see that colour! :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I have to agree. you cant put girls clothes on boys. Imagine doing that to a human. He does look cute tho altho a tad gay


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL! he only wear it when it cold. But im getting some boy stuff  :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

He looks fab in his pink jumper but I agree you will have to get him a boy's one next or else he will get a complex!!!!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Hope the other neighborhood boy dogs don't see him :shock: He looks so cute in the jumper though! :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I think he looks great. Ivy has that jumper too.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

He is so cute & really reminds me of my Kirby  How old is he now Kat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh stop it everyone! it takes a real man to pull of a pink sweater 

he looks adorable!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww bless he is sooo cute one of my faves but pink on a boy lol mind you most men are wearing that colour these days all in the name of fashion lol

when i say to my b/friend hey you got a pik top on he says no its salmon lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

poor gizzy , all dressed up in pink :lol: still looks cute though :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

"when i say to my b/friend hey you got a pik top on he says no its salmon lol"

LOL I love that excuse, thats brilliant! 
Gizzys is really cute BTW he reminds me of the chihuahua Jordan had


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Aww come on now girls! everyone knows pink is the new blue! Boys everywhere are wearing pink shirts! (even in Oklahoma!)


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Yes, strange isn't it? Adult men are wearing pink shirts and jumpers but pink is a no no for little baby boys and children and furbabies! :wink: I think he looks gorgeous in pink! Maybe he could be the trendsetter!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I think he looks sweet but a bit like a girl...LOL

Wait didn't Bruiser wear pink in Legally Blonde and he was a boy!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

hehehe awwwwwww fanx everyone!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

tinkerbell1 said:


> "when i say to my b/friend hey you got a pik top on he says no its salmon lol"
> 
> LOL I love that excuse, thats brilliant!
> Gizzys is really cute BTW he reminds me of the chihuahua Jordan had


has jordon stil got her chi i havent seen her with it in mags or tv for ages


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh me netiher- jordan? :?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

I really dont know, she might just keep him out the public eye.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

lol
poor giz kat wheres his blue boys stuff bless him

jo
heee heeee


----------

